# How Tall Are You? (Men Only)



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

How tall are you? Please only vote if you're a man and you're not going to grow any taller.

A link to the girls thread is here. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/how-tall-are-you-women-only-1494322/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6" 2


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Men stop growing when they're 25 years old. My cousin was 5'10 at age 24 years old, and the year after that he was 6'4. He's 1 inch taller than me now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think 5'9. Not quite sure, as it was using a tape measure. I used to be 5'11, but I don't think I am that tall anymore.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

6ft 1 last time I measured.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Like 6'1 - 6'2 around there. Depending on if I am sitting up straight. 6'1.5" to be exact


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Men stop growing when they're 25 years old.


No it's when your bones fully fuse and this is determined by your bone age. Normally your bone age is the same as your biological age but this isn't always the case. People with advanced bone ages stop growing at a younger age. While people with delayed bone ages hit a growth spurt later on.

Short stature in youth is often associated with delayed puberty and having a younger bone age, that's why many shorties at 14 hit a sudden growth spurt their freshman or sophomore year in HS which propels them to average height. But in rare cases, someone with short stature also has an advanced bone age. This means that not only are they short, but their growth is stunted prematurely. People with short stature and advanced bone age become very short adults, like 5 ft 4 and shorter if they don't see an endocrinologist when they're 12 or 13.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

14 cubic inches


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

6ft I never understood how I ended up this tall. I'm way taller than the rest of my nuclear family. My mom, dad and brother are 5'6 and my sister is 5'5. It's impossible to miss me in family photos


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5'11"


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> No it's when your bones fully fuse and this is determined by your bone age. Normally your bone age is the same as your biological age but this isn't always the case. People with advanced bone ages stop growing at a younger age. While people with delayed bone ages hit a growth spurt later on.
> 
> Short stature in youth is often associated with delayed puberty and having a younger bone age, that's why many shorties at 14 hit a sudden growth spurt their freshman or sophomore year in HS which propels them to average height. But in rare cases, someone with short stature also has an advanced bone age. This means that not only are they short, but their growth is stunted prematurely. People with short stature and advanced bone age become very short adults, like 5 ft 4 and shorter if they don't see an endocrinologist when they're 12 or 13.


Where did you get that information from?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm between 5' 11" and 6' 0". I voted 5' 11".

If I wear the right shoes, I can be a shade over 6 feet.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

5'8"

highly unlikely that i'm going to grow anymore, but science says there's like a 1-2% chance i'll get another inch or two, so i'm staying strong


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I think 5 7 . Is that 175 cm ?


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

same height as hitler.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Men stop growing when they're 25 years old. My cousin was 5'10 at age 24 years old, and the year after that he was 6'4. He's 1 inch taller than me now.


I haven't grown in height since I was 15. I'm 5"7".


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

8'5


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

5'10"


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> No it's when your bones fully fuse and this is determined by your bone age. Normally your bone age is the same as your biological age but this isn't always the case. People with advanced bone ages stop growing at a younger age. While people with delayed bone ages hit a growth spurt later on.
> 
> Short stature in youth is often associated with delayed puberty and having a younger bone age, that's why many shorties at 14 hit a sudden growth spurt their freshman or sophomore year in HS which propels them to average height. But in rare cases, someone with short stature also has an advanced bone age. This means that not only are they short, but their growth is stunted prematurely. People with short stature and advanced bone age become very short adults, like 5 ft 4 and shorter if they don't see an endocrinologist when they're 12 or 13.


When I was 14 I was 6'0" and my best friend was about 5'2". By the end of hs I was still 6'0" and he was 6'2".


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm tailor-measured at 5'8.

Food for thought: Your height fluctuates throughout the day - spine compression and decompression will cause it to go up and down as much as half an inch or more. (You're probably at your tallest when you get out of bed in the morning.)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 5'11".


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am 5 '10 or 171 cm.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 6'0"


----------



## Virmiculite (Jan 21, 2014)

6"1


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

6'2


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

ravens said:


> I'm 6'0"


:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Currently have a monopoly on being 6'5". Was 6'1" when I was 13. Lankosaurus lyfe.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

6'2" the ladies love it.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I hate being 5'9. I wish I were 6 feet at minimum.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I'm almost 6'4. My limbs are long and when they flail I have almost no control. I do a mean wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man impression.


----------



## pdiddy (Oct 10, 2013)

6'4 vertically. 7' horizontality. 😮


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

how come 
theres

no

poll option fo

r

-I am a disease-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5'10/178cm


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

ToeSnails said:


>


Standard procedure, eh?


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

indiscipline said:


> standard procedure, eh?


oh **** i've been compromised
/abandon thread
/abandon thread


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

6' I wouldn't want to be taller than this. Then I'll be too tall for the girls I like


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

So I'm in the bottom 12 percentile of SAS ? ****.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5 foot 10 inches. I am happy with this


----------



## ouk (Jun 16, 2015)

4'11''  yay!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

My exact height is 5'8.5"


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I selected still growing, but I'm probably done.

I'm almost 18 and I'm 6'3" tho.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6'3"


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

167cm (5 ft 6). I hate being short. It is the root cause of my SA...


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Men stop growing when they're 25 years old. My cousin was 5'10 at age 24 years old, and the year after that he was 6'4. He's 1 inch taller than me now.


That can´t be true? :O


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

The size of Peter Dinklage's baby toe


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

dadadoom said:


> That can´t be true? :O


It's not, at least for most people. What he wrote sounds like a whole bunch of BS to be honest. From google:


google said:


> Boys tend to show the first physical changes of puberty between the ages of 10 and *16*. They tend to grow most quickly between ages 12 and *15*. The growth spurt of boys is, on average, about 2 years later than that of girls. By age *16*, most boys have stopped growing, but their muscles will continue to develop.


I'm 6 ft tall and I stopped growing at about 14 years of age.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

indielife said:


> It's not, at least for most people. What he wrote sounds like a whole bunch of BS to be honest. From google:
> 
> I'm 6 ft tall and I stopped growing at about 14 years of age.


That looks correct. I reached my peak height at 16 apparently, I was pretty damn tall back then, now I am the king of manlets (almost 6 feet tall).

Almost everyone young is taller than me... sigh XD


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Half an inch short of 6'. So if we're rounding down, 5'11".


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

tall enough


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

5'10"


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Probably one of the shortest here.

I'm 1/4th hobbit my grandpa is Frodo Baggins.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm around 5 ft 10 right now but I'm turning 19 in a month and a bit so I don't know if I'm still growing.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

6'3" @ 19


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5'10


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

6'2


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

6ft. Feels pretty average-ish around here.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

GenoWhirl said:


> My exact height is 5'8.5"


Ditto for me. And I ALWAYS include that 1/2 inch. It's important.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I measured the other day by marking out 6ft on the wall with ruler then using a book to work out my own height. I'm taller than 6ft but not quite 6ft 1.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

5'11" I wish I was a tad bit taller.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Ditto for me. And I ALWAYS include that 1/2 inch. It's important.


It's half an inch, I need the more height I can get.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

How many cheated and measured while wearing shoes? I'm 5'9 1/4 barefoot. A couple inches taller would be ok, but 5'9 isn't too bad. :stu


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

I've sat around 6'2" ever since I was 13.


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

6'1:nerd:


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

5'9" nearly 5'10" with my work boots on i am 5'11"


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

5'7, 5'8 in different shoes with a heel

I wish I was at least 5'9 w/o shoes but what ya gonna do


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

5'11. Quite tall, as people who see me after a significantly lengthy absence enjoy reminding me. Kinda wish I was around 5'8/5'9 instead, though I think that's related to insecurity directed at my physique and appearance. My body feels so weird and inadequate and my height just makes it worse.


----------

